# ok vigyázz magadra off legalább csend van maszkúra nem felejt el



## guyunusa

Can anyone please help me with this Hungarian phrases? I don't know what they mean; if someone could translate them into English or Spanish I'll be thankful.

*ok vigyázz magadra off legalább csend van maszkúra nem felejt el

Thanks.


----------



## zoltan2

*ok vigyázz magadra off legalább csend van maszkúra nem felejt el

*take care, at least it's quiet now, "maszkúra" will not forget you*

Thanx.[/quote]

Even though it's a rough translation, I hope it helps.


----------



## Orreaga

Does this "off" just mean "take care _offline_"?

Köszi.


----------



## zoltan2

Orreaga said:


> Does this "off" just mean "take care _offline_"?
> 
> Köszi.



You could be right.  I would say, either it's "take care offline" or it might be just "I'm going offline".


----------



## Zsanna

Guyunusa, if you ever find out what this "maszkura" is, could you tell us? (Thank you.)
Or is it just something unimportant?


----------



## Ateesh6800

We most definitely need a hip-hop section here.  _Háborgató Maszkura _is the stage name of a Hungarian MC/rapper/performer/recording artist born in Romania.

If the quote comes from his lyrics, "off" may simply be the English word "off" as hip-hop lyrics often use English phrases. If it's at the end of the last verse of the song, it means that the MC is "off", meaning he's about to finish his verse; "off, legalább csend van" is therefore a reflection: "I'm about to finish my verse; at least I'll shut up finally/at least there'll be some silence for a change".

But this needs to be verified. You know the title of the song?


----------

